# Online learning source for java



## pragya20 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi  ..I want to learn java but I don't get some good  and easy learning source ..please anyone know some easy online learning source then share with me...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome to TDF 

Udacity.com has a course on Java which you can try.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 24, 2013)

java9s.com
*www.youtube.com/user/java9s


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> java9s.com
> *www.youtube.com/user/java9s



Thanks.


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Oct 5, 2013)

Get the official docs and tutorials on Oracle's site. Free of cost and available offline. All the info you need is in it. But as far as tutorials go, they don't cover every topic. So, you might be better off checking some online sources. Just search for the particular problem you are stuck at and you will be presented with a myriad of solutions. God bless search engines.


----------

